# 1/8 end mill bit for deep cutting?



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Anyone have a recommendation for a 1/8 end mill for cutting 1" hard and soft wood? Mostly be used for inlay work. Thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You're going to do inlay 1" deep? I'd love to see that.

David


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

difalkner said:


> You're going to do inlay 1" deep? I'd love to see that.
> 
> David


That's the plan, like this and end grain cutting board.
.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if you could use one of this style? This one is 1.0mm radius but these are strong and cut great - 1 1/2" flutes.









David


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

That looks like a ball end mill bit.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It is, yes.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Graham this is how I do cutting board inlays like this: Latest Inlay Project

If you really want to do this where the cat goes all the way through the cutting board then I would just cut each part like you would do an intarsia project and glue it up without the sculpting of each piece.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, there's no reason to try to cut all the way through. Route 1/2" deep pockets and glue in 1/2" thick inlays.
You'll break a LOT of bits trying to cut 1" thick parts with 1/8" bits.


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Graham this is how I do cutting board inlays like this: Latest Inlay Project
> 
> If you really want to do this where the cat goes all the way through the cutting board then I would just cut each part like you would do an intarsia project and glue it up without the sculpting of each piece.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Yes sir , I usually glue all my pieces on a mdf board then carve it with the cnc as a relief carving. Have to plot the pattern on the mdf so I know where to glue the pieces. Made a pen holder for the cnc machine.



ger21 said:


> Yes, there's no reason to try to cut all the way through. Route 1/2" deep pockets and glue in 1/2" thick inlays.
> You'll break a LOT of bits trying to cut 1" thick parts with 1/8" bits.


For the cutting boards no but for intarsia I need at least 3/4 inch but am hoping for 1", can always laminate 2 pieces together I suppose. One thing I'd like to know which bit would be best for inlay? a single flute or double flute. spiral up cut or down cut or a straight double or single flute bit.

I'm ordering a spindle and wondering what you think of this one. RATTMMOTOR 2.2KW Air Cooled Spindle Motor ER20 Kit + 2200W 2.2kw 220V Inverter VFD 3HP + 80mm Clamp Mount + 14pcs/Set ER20 Spring Collet for CNC Router Engraving Milling Machine: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement 
Not the best I know but should be better than a router and it's one I can afford. Ordering extra imperial collets with it. like to order my bits at the same time.

Thank you gentlemen for the help.


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

ordered these HOZLY 3.175x22mm UP &Down Cut Two Flutes Spiral Carbide Mill Tool Cutters for CNC Router Compression Wood Bits Pack of 5: Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific with my spindle and collets.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Here you go, 1/8” dia, 1.5” flute length. Just don’t try to cut in 1 pass.
Long flute 1/8” endmill


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Here you go, 1/8” dia, 1.5” flute length. Just don’t try to cut in 1 pass.
> Long flute 1/8” endmill


Thanks mate, Would they be good for wood though? 3 flute, Shows it's used for metal, Wonder how long that would last on metal. Bet it would flex like mad if going a bit fast like 1" a minute lol.


----------

